# Threads bestimmten Kernen zuweisen?



## Mikrowelle (4. Jan 2012)

Hallo

Ist es möglich genau zu bestimmen welcher Thread von welchen CPU Kern behandelt werden soll?


Danke


----------



## Marcinek (4. Jan 2012)

Das wäre ja wohl extrem Fatal.

Nein kann man und soll man nicht.


----------



## truesoul (4. Jan 2012)

Hi.

Nein ist es nicht und wäre fatal, so wie Marcinek sagte. 
Das einzige was man machen kann, die Prioritäten setzen.
Aber selbst das würde ich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## hdi (4. Jan 2012)

> Das einzige was man machen kann, die Prioritäten setzen


Wobei ich glaube dass damit nur die Priorisierung innerhalb der Applikation gemeint ist, und nicht innerhalb der globalen Betriebssystemumgebung. Nicht, dass der TO hier die Prio hochsetzt und meint damit wird sein Programm favorisiert. Oder irre ich mich? Genau wissen tu ich's leider nicht.


----------



## irgendjemand (4. Jan 2012)

kann mich meinen vorrednern nur anschließen ...

1) java läuft in einer VM ... also hat die VM gegenüber dem code beliebig resourcen wie RAM , CPU (-kerne) und andere dinge
2) es wäre nicht im sinne von java *plattformunabhängigkeit !* wenn du etwas so system-spezifisches festlegen könntest
3) kleines beispiel : sagen wir du hast einen quad- oder hexa-core und schreibst deinen code so das explizit core 3 *also den 4ten kern *in der pc technik beginnt man schließlich immer bei 0 zu zählen** zuweist ... ist das ja noch kein problem so lange die CPU über mindestens 4 kerne verfügt und damit diesen core #3 hat ...
wüdest du das ganze nun aber auf nem single- , dual- oder triple-core versuchen ... würde es fatale fehler geben da es dort core #3 nicht gibt ... sondern max core #2 ...
du siehst also : dein code könnte nur auf systemen laufen welche mindestens deinem entsprechend oder besser sind ... mit system welche weniger resourcen haben dürfte es neben leichten fehlen auch komplett abstürze geben ...
4) man kann versuchen an den thread-präoritäten rumzuspielen ... aber es gibt systeme und sicherheitsrichtlienien *zumindest unter windows* die sowas blockieren und damit wirkungslos machen können ...

um deine frage also mit einem wort zu beantworten : NEIN


----------



## maki (4. Jan 2012)

Thread Affinity library for Java | Javalobby


----------



## Gast2 (5. Jan 2012)

Mikrowelle hat gesagt.:


> Ist es möglich genau zu bestimmen welcher Thread von welchen CPU Kern behandelt werden soll?


ja - aber ... Java kann das nicht von Haus aus (Java7??) ... der Link von Maki scheint aber nur Linux abzudecken ... wenn Du das für Windows benötigst musst Du mal die API durchsuchen und selber was basteln mit JNI ... könnte auch sein das sich beide Betriebssysteme an POSIX halten und der Kram in POSIX standardisiert ist (vgl. vanilla.java.affinity.impl.PosixJNAAffinity) - denke aber eher nicht



irgendjemand hat gesagt.:


> es wäre nicht im sinne von java *plattformunabhängigkeit !* wenn du etwas so system-spezifisches festlegen könntest


eine CPU ist also Plattformabhängig ... eine Grafikkarte nicht



> kleines beispiel : sagen wir du hast einen quad- oder hexa-core und schreibst deinen code so das explizit core 3 *also den 4ten kern *in der pc technik beginnt man schließlich immer bei 0 zu zählen** zuweist ... ist das ja noch kein problem so lange die CPU über mindestens 4 kerne verfügt und damit diesen core #3 hat ...
> wüdest du das ganze nun aber auf nem single- , dual- oder triple-core versuchen ... würde es fatale fehler geben da es dort core #3 nicht gibt ... sondern max core #2 ...


ganz schlechtes Beispiel ... oder ein gutes Beispiel für nicht nachgedacht bei der Programmierung ... als erstes prüft man ob auch genügend Kerne vorhanden sind um einen Thread auf einem Kern fest zunageln

ansonsten - was willst Du machen?? ... es macht nur in 2 Dingen Sinn einen Thread auf einen Kern fest zunageln (lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren)

hand, mogel


----------



## SlaterB (5. Jan 2012)

warum reden hier viele von fatal, teils wird Plattformunabhängigkeit bestritten?
die ursprüngliche Frage wurde in einer einzigen Zeile formuliert, da konnte man gar nicht viel böses reinstecken außer vielleicht das Wort 'genau'..

niemand verlangt (bisher unbedingt), dass eine genaue Zuordnung auch immer ausgeführt werden muss, 
genau wie Thread-Priorität nur ein Hinweis ist, genau wie repaint()-Aufruf eine Aufforderung, kein Befehl ist,
könnte man doch die x Threads im Programm mit Ausführhinweisen hinterlegen: 

Thread A auf CPU 1, B CPU 2, diese 3 CPU 3, jene 5 CPU 4,
wenn nur eine CPU, dann wird trotzdem alles dort gemacht, 
wenn 2 CPUs vorhanden sind könnte Java sich dazu entscheiden A und B auf einer, die restlichen 8 Threads auf der anderen laufen zu lassen usw.,
(edit: bei irgendwann mal 100 CPUs kann immer noch einer pro Thread verwendet werden,
statt sie unnötig zusammenzupressen)

besser als gar keine Hinweise allemal, was sollte davon fatal kaputtgehen?

dass es das vielleicht überhaupt nicht gibt, dass das dem Konzept der Thread-Priorität entgegensteht, könnte man anmerken,
aber bisschen weniger nörgeln wäre doch auch nicht schlecht


----------

